# Wanna be Queen of the Rodeo.



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

My name is Roxanne. I'll write here occasionaly, telling about my life's journey. Haha, well kind of. I'm probably going to mainly talk about horses, life, and trying my hardest to become the next 'Rodeo Queen' of our county. Don't be afraid to comment or question anything here, I don't mind a bit! 
RQ=Rodeo Queen. Comp=competition. I'll probably abbreviate alot. :wink:

Today is the day I'm going to get my new horse. For this Rodeo Queen competition, you need a horse that can do a horsemanship pattern, a flag-carrying pattern,and a barrel pattern. (Not to mention parades, grand entry, tons of pictures, RQ horse shows, etc. And that's just for the horse part of the comp.)This horse that I want... gosh. He's awesome. He hasn't been a parade or show horse, but he can lope and trot the barrel pattern and do show patterns. For the RQ barrel pattern, the horse can lope, trot, walk, or even go full speed at the pattern. It's just to show horsemanship and how you and your horse work. 

I was going to use "Glue", my step dad's roping/cattle horse. He's an easy-going horse, and would be awesome at parades and all that jazz, but it would take alot of work to get him to do the barrel & horsemanship pattern right. I've been taking him to the RQ horse shows. He did well, but he always tried to run to the roping box. (I got questioned alot... "Is that a roping horse? I saw him headed for that roping box" hahah....) He also has trouble keeping the same gait and doing flying lead changes (except to the left, but the horsemanship pattern consists of more than just the left, lol). He tries, he really does, but his heart belongs in competitions with cows. He seemed surprised to roll up in the arena and there not be a single steer or calf to be seen. It was kind of funny to see this big, stout, gnarly looking AQHA among all the nice looking show ponies. It was funnier when we actually did well.

But anyway, I figured I'd might as well find a started barrel horse or something along those lines. Before I even started seriously looking, I had seen this sorrel gelding for sale. He is gorgeous. I'm a sucker for any horse that looks like it would be a good cowhorse, you can ask my friends and family. Turns out, the woman's husband had bought and used him for a cowhorse, but before he could seriously work with him alot, his wife fell in love with him and started him on barrels. I ended up contacting them and riding him alot, and he turned out to be awesome. I wanted him so bad! And today, I'm actually going to get him! I'm pretty excited. I wish everyone could be this excited, haha. I'd take him to the RQ comp then turn around and take him to a team penning or rodeo with my friend, Mariah!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

well roxanne tomorrow we get to go riding together!! me on Glue and you on Topless. YEEEHAWWW! lol well im tired. so love ya and goodnight.


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

Yay, Mer!


--

It seems the only 'constant' in my life are my horses. Everything in the world can happen, and they'll just listen to you talk, cry, or whatever you need to do. Don't get me wrong, I have the most best friend I could ask for that understands everything, but you just need some time 'alone'. I just went out to the pasture where Topless is and just brushed him and talked to him and fed him treats. It made me feel so much better, and he looked alot better since I had cleaned every speck of dirt off of him and I didn't even realize it. I'm sure he enjoyed it as well. I didn't have a halter on him or anything and he just stood there and enjoyed it. It makes me happy whenever I'm with my animals, they're incredible to me.

I'm glad he puts up with me already, lol. I'm so weird. I rely so much on my animals, they're just perfect. They're not going to intentionally hurt you, or resist you when you're giving them an almost strangling hug. But I've always been like that. My parents do show favoritism, and anyone will tell you that. I honestly don't care that they do, it's not like I rely on them for comfort. I realized that being wronged so much will help you get where you're going and understand everything. It just hurts alot when you're parents will tell you they don't love you and you should move out because you can't handle that, or steal all of your hard earned college money to use on God knows what and lie about it. It just makes me realize some people (and all animals) will be there for you before your family will. I can't explain the relationship I have with my dogs and horses, even my cows. I know I would go to the world and back for them, and they'd do the same for me. It's honestly the most amazing thing. You give them a home, food, and affection, and they'll give you everything they have and more. I know very few people who would do that much. The loyalty and animal will show towards a person is unbelievable. They will give their life to save yours. If you just sit there and think about it, animals are perfect. I can argue for the rest of my life when people say animals don't go to Heaven. If there really is a nice and perfect place called Heaven, animals would be there. It wouldn't be nice and perfect without them. Atleast to me. The thought of being in Heaven without my dogs or horses kills me. People will tell me "It's a perfect place, you'll constantly be happy, blah blah blah, but their will be no animals. They don't have souls!". If animals weren't there, I wouldn't be happy. I'd have to be on some strong medication to make me happy without them. I do believe they have souls, too.

Look at me. Turning into a rant!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I couldn't agree with you more. Animals have more soul than humans do. they are the epitome of innocence and perfection. Oh btw I put up those pics of Glue's eyes. If you want them they are in the picture section.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Good luck with trying to become the Rodeo Queen!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> Good luck with trying to become the Rodeo Queen!!!


Yeah good luck! I was thinking about giving it a shot for my county BUT I am a real English girl and I've done western pleasure I think 4 times in my life lol I know the very basics of rodeo and I knew I could ride the patterns and all tha jazz since that's what D & I so at shows all the time but I heard(SP) that you get asked rodeo questions such as rules for various events and I figured ok I can learn that stuff but then saw I needed about 3 or 4 outfits AND then had no clue where to buy sed outfits to I just tossed that out the window lol. I MIGHT try next year if I can learn more about rodeo since it looks like fun BUT probably not which kind of sucks.


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you all!
Usually for county shows, you aren't asked questions about rodeo (it depends). You can always ask, and it's always easy to study a list of questions you can get off the internet.  And for the outfits- you can just go to a western attire store (Cavenders is always a good place), and eBay always has alot of nice rodeo queen / barrel racing shirts. I even have a few place dressy button up shirts that I'm going to get flowers and different things embroidered on. It's actually less work than I thought it'd be. It's just a pageant for horses who can ride a western horsemanship and barrel pattern, and then do a good speech.


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought Topless' leg was broken the other day. He was hurt when Glue ran him into a fence after they were let out together. The vet just thinks he messed up one of those leg splints. He said soon he'd be rideable again, just easy riding.
Glue is awful. They're back home now, and I pastured Topless and Lefty together. It was the first time they've met, and they got along perfectly. They followed each other around and didn't lay their ears back once. I figured that'd be easier for Topless' leg. He's my buddy. 

I went to visit my hometown since Monday till today. Just got home a little bit ago. Visited with my friends.

I'm going to the nail salon with Mariah right meow.  Be back.


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been thinking alot about my future lately. I don't have any money for college, and I'd have to bust my butt to get enough scholarships and grants. And even then, I'd still drag my tail in college just sliding by. The Army seems to be the best option for me, or joining some sort of military. My brother is a recruiter, so I have been talking to him about it a bunch. Both of my brothers are in the Army, actually. I have my heart set on it pretty much. For one, I'd have a steady thing to do for a few years, and for two I'd have more drive in me.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

ah but we need to get your *** in shape. lol. to bad your sick right now.


----------

